# Selling Horse Manure



## happihorse (7 July 2007)

Just wondering if it would be worth doing this.  We have a mount of very well rotted muck / ash that we need to get rid of.

How much would a bag sell for?  (Say a Horsehage sized bag.)

Does anyone have any experience of this?

Thanks


----------



## Christmas_Kate (7 July 2007)

They used to sell it for 50p a huge sack at old RS. 

TBh vilagers just ask me and I'm more than happy to dump a barrowload on their garden for them... for free. i'm glad of anyone who'll have it!


----------



## alisonpook (7 July 2007)

Our previous house was on a main road and we used to sell it quite well with a sign on the road side. Used to charge £2 for a 25K size bag and this seems to be about what the local farm shop and local nursery are charging at the moment. The problem used to be finding suitable bags to use - old fertiliser sacks were ideal.  Perhaps worth a scout round your local garden centre to see what they are charging.


----------



## JustKickOn (7 July 2007)

Friends of ours gave us some rotton muck with flax in, 7 bags of it. Equisorb sized bags.

I'd say £2 for a bag of it as it makes the garden flourish


----------



## izzyxxx (7 July 2007)

we have a man come up with a little trailer attatched to his car he pays us £10  to fill his trailer


----------



## Twilight (7 July 2007)

We just give ours away - we used to have a sign but we have so many regular 'customers' now that the sign isn't needed.  We clear 6 horses worth of field clearings and 2 stables every week.  People want more than we have.  We use feed sacks and thick black bin liners to put ours in.  Leave it by the gate and it is gone by the evening.


----------



## Gorgeous George (7 July 2007)

As a gardener as well I would pay 50p a bag but no more.


----------



## WFL (7 July 2007)

A farm near me has a sign saying "horse manure to a good home - 50p/bag". I mean, you don't want to think that your manure will get abused...


----------



## parsley (8 July 2007)

If you have a local coal merchant you might be able to get bags from them.


----------



## dozzie (8 July 2007)

I give mine away to anyone who wants to collect it. But if they want it delivered Id charge!


----------



## Donkeymad (8 July 2007)

We give ours away. Most people who have it bring their own bags, but we can supply them if needed. Ask your local farmers if you can have their old feed sacks and such like, and use your own feed sacks too (if they are the plastic type, obviously!!)
I think 50p per bag is ample, after all they are taking it away for you!


----------



## Capriole (9 July 2007)

cant give ours away, no-one seems to want the stuff


----------

